# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Ich bekomme immer die luft abgelassen

## Vanessa2085

Guten Morgen 
Ich habe folgendes Problem irgend ein Idiot macht mir in der Schule öfters mein fahrrad platt am Anfang war nur die luft unten und ich könnte es wieder aufpumpen jetzt gestern hat er irgend was mit meinem ventil gemacht wenn ich das Rad aufpumpe geht die luft wieder raus. Kann man da was machen oder kann ich den schlauch entsorgen ?Ich habe wenn die Info hilft ein schrader ventil wurde mir gesagt 
Gruß und hoffe auf Antworten

----------


## prolink88

da hast ja nette bekannte
wenns ein Schrader Ventil ist dann fehlt dir nur der Ventileinsatz innen.
Schrader = Autoventil. denn einsatz bekommst fast überall. brauchst aber ein Werkzeug zum einschrauben
oder vom einem alten schlauch herausschrauben

----------

